# FreeBSD 9.0 , Xorg 7.5.1 + SLIM = shows pixel lines for the login image



## ekar (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi *,

*I* am running FreeBSD 9.0 and installed recently SLIM from ports - log-in/out works fine, one problem is that SLIM does not show backround/images properly in a login session after it starts, just everything is in pixel lines.

slim.log says:

```
Login.app: could not load image
```

*A*ny ideas? *D*oes that relates somehow to graphics driver *I* am using with Xorg?

Many Thanks,
ekar


----------

